# VSTBuzz: 90% off the Underscore by StudioWeapon.



## VSTBuzz (Jul 1, 2015)

*Deal*: 90% off *"Underscore"* by StudioWeapon

*Value*: €230.99
*Discount*: 90%
*Price*: €19.99

*Grab the deal now on* www.VSTBuzz.com

Underscore is a sample library designed for writing underscore music for film, TV & video games. It’s a rhythmic juggernaut jam packed with features perfect for filling in gaps, creating beds under dialogue or to propel a track without using percussion.

*Grab the deal now on* www.VSTBuzz.com!


----------



## woodsdenis (Jul 1, 2015)

This is a bit of a steal this one, chequered history as I recall with a crazy proposed price . Clever scripting and definitely has its uses especially at this price.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jul 1, 2015)

Instant purchase....and I bought "Signal" yesterday  But this is just too good to let it pass.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 1, 2015)

This is actually a brilliant product, a total steal for 20 euros.


----------



## stixman (Jul 1, 2015)

This is one smart library with clever well thought out interface = No Brainer


----------



## benmrx (Jul 1, 2015)

Wasn't the original price on this something like $1,200?? I have to agree though that for $20 this is a total steal.


----------



## jcs88 (Jul 2, 2015)

Grabbed this, nice little library. Still not sure it would have been worth $250 (compared to signal at 50 bucks less!) but can't complain at this price. I'm a sucker for all things pulsing/arpeggiated/moving, so this works.


----------



## devonmyles (Jul 2, 2015)

Just downloaded - Great price!


----------



## ThomasL (Jul 2, 2015)

This should have the "no-brainer-of-the-year" award. Just excellent.


----------



## catsass (Jul 2, 2015)

It rolled out at $1000 and then dropped to $249...some good discussion here:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31566

I just bought it. As mentioned several times already - a no-brainer at $20!


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 2, 2015)

ThomasL said:


> This should have the "no-brainer-of-the-year" award. Just excellent.



I would like to know why? I know that it use to be $1000, 850, 250, and now this. Sometimes this is what is looked at instead of do I need this? How often will I use it? I'm quite curious. I'm trying to get away from my thinking of because it's cheap I'll buy it.


----------



## ThomasL (Jul 2, 2015)

kitekrazy said:


> I would like to know why? I know that it use to be $1000, 850, 250, and now this. Sometimes this is what is looked at instead of do I need this? How often will I use it? I'm quite curious. I'm trying to get away from my thinking of because it's cheap I'll buy it.


What you need to look at is the videos. Sure, if you already have one or two libs in the same "genre" then by all means pass the deal. If not, well, watch the videos.


----------



## anp27 (Jul 2, 2015)

Ok, I know that it does the rhythmic thing very well... but are there any nice pads and soundscapes?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 2, 2015)

Had no idea it started at $1000, and after buying it I can definitely say that price is ridiculous. Visited the related thread just to check out some of the reactions and to see how they justified that price.


----------



## rgarber (Jul 2, 2015)

I bought it too thinking I hope one day it becomes an arsenal in my own library but I had no idea it used to cost that much. There's just been talk of a breath controller coming out and pretty expensive at that. Might be a good idea to just wait and see what happens with the breath controller with its price since learning of this situation.


----------



## Reegs (Jul 2, 2015)

anp27 said:


> Ok, I know that it does the rhythmic thing very well... but are there any nice pads and soundscapes?


Been playing with it for about an hour and a half-- a very capable tool for rhythmic stuff, and I think I'm starting to get the hang of programming it to tweak the responses. (VSTBuzz seems to have neglected to include the manual )

That said, there isn't really anything in the patchlist that evokes a pad or soundscape. You can get some interesting effects, however, and it is possible to build pads. The envelope controls can lead to some cool effects, which do give some motion to the pads you can make:

https://app.box.com/s/e5e8dn20fu48vj7qmjnq8n87kzgnra0p (&quot;Creepy&quot; Pad)
https://app.box.com/s/5a0jq1lh9o7g081nc866um83jfjl32j0 (&quot;Angel&quot; Pad)

I would say the one caveat to using it for pads or soundscapes is that the sequencer doesn't have a Play-through-and-hold-last mode, so you're stuck with a one-shot trigger or very slow-moving but tempo synced evolution that was (in my short experience just now) a little more trouble to work with than it was worth. Also you have note gating instead of cross fading, so transitions can be a bit rough. For the record I have never built my own pads before just now.

But it's doable.

But it's also not the first thing I'd attempt to do.


----------



## Andy_Allen (Jul 2, 2015)

It looks pretty straightforward, but a manual would be handy - I'm sure there's some tricky things in there I'll miss otherwise.

Andy


----------



## VSTBuzz (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey guys, glad you all like the deal. We're just waiting for the new manual which is updated for v1.5 (the previous manual was only for v1). Sorry about the delay - will have it over to everyone very shortly


----------



## anp27 (Jul 3, 2015)

Reegs said:


> Been playing with it for about an hour and a half-- a very capable tool for rhythmic stuff, and I think I'm starting to get the hang of programming it to tweak the responses. (VSTBuzz seems to have neglected to include the manual )
> 
> That said, there isn't really anything in the patchlist that evokes a pad or soundscape. You can get some interesting effects, however, and it is possible to build pads. The envelope controls can lead to some cool effects, which do give some motion to the pads you can make:
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for this info, very helpful. I watched the Vimeo demo videos of Underscore and although it doesn't come with a lot of sounds or ambient stuff, it's still features very clever scripting it is well worth 20 euros. Will definitely pick this up.


----------



## anp27 (Jul 3, 2015)

VSTBuzz said:


> Hey guys, glad you all like the deal. We're just waiting for the new manual which is updated for v1.5 (the previous manual was only for v1). Sorry about the delay - will have it over to everyone very shortly


I hope the manual includes detailed guidelines on how to import your own audio because due to the small size of the library, I'm sure many people will want to know how to do this... I definitely do.


----------



## Reegs (Jul 3, 2015)

VSTBuzz said:


> Hey guys, glad you all like the deal. We're just waiting for the new manual which is updated for v1.5 (the previous manual was only for v1). Sorry about the delay - will have it over to everyone very shortly


That's great! Looking forward to it, thanks 



anp27 said:


> I hope the manual includes detailed guidelines on how to import your own audio because due to the small size of the library, I'm sure many people will want to know how to do this... I definitely do.


It's pretty simple to do. There are five "layers" available in each patch, and these are mapped to five groups. You click the wrench to edit the instrument and open the Group and Mapping editors. The groups are labeled Layer 1, Layer 2, etc. to correspond with the topside controls. Simply select the group and drag your sample into the mapping editor, adjust its keyrange and root note, and you're good to go.


----------



## anp27 (Jul 4, 2015)

Reegs said:


> It's pretty simple to do. There are five "layers" available in each patch, and these are mapped to five groups. You click the wrench to edit the instrument and open the Group and Mapping editors. The groups are labeled Layer 1, Layer 2, etc. to correspond with the topside controls. Simply select the group and drag your sample into the mapping editor, adjust its keyrange and root note, and you're good to go.


That's actually not that simple to do.... I'm going to have to wait for a video that demonstrates this. Thanks for trying to help though!


----------



## zacnelson (Jul 7, 2015)

I just bought it 

I've had my eye on Underscore for years.


----------



## anp27 (Jul 8, 2015)

Having issues with Underscore and syncing.. everything that comes out of it is off sync, I have no idea why this is. It's seems like there's latency or something.. anyone seeing this?


----------



## R. Soul (Jul 8, 2015)

Anp27 - from another thread, by EvilDragon:



> It does sync to host tempo, but input quantize wouldn't go amiss as an option there. There's a way to add it, though. Takes a little bit of time but once you do it, you're set. Steps to do it:
> 
> 1. Go to instrument edit mode and open Script Editor.
> 2. Select script slot 1, save it as a preset.
> ...


http://vi-control.net/community/ind...derscore-by-studio-weapon.46379/#post-3879914


----------



## shakuman (Jul 8, 2015)

anp27 said:


> Hey, thanks for this info, very helpful. I watched the Vimeo demo videos of Underscore and although it doesn't come with a lot of sounds or ambient stuff, it's still features very clever scripting it is well worth 20 euros. Will definitely pick this up.


----------



## shakuman (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi.
What's new in v1.5 ?


----------



## Vin (Jul 8, 2015)

From $1000 to €20 in 2 years, insane.


----------



## VSTBuzz (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey guys Stu has made two more videos which really highlight its sound design capabilities (along with how to import your own samples!)


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jul 9, 2015)

Vin said:


> From $1000 to €20 in 2 years, insane.


Perhaps not when you realize products like Orbit and Signal are slicker and have better sound sources for around $150 (makes the list price of 249 seem very steep for the amount of sounds involved). I picked this up and it's a shame the developer didn't add more instruments to it and keep building on it. Interesting interface and he does a lot with the sounds that are there. This may be an East West style "Get it into the hands of anyone else that can use it" now that the first wave is over. I imagine even Orbit and Signal will be down to under $100 for Christmas, who knows in two years... unless they keep adding to it.


----------



## dpcoffin (Jul 23, 2018)

Did anyone ever get any manual for this?


----------



## Kejero (Jul 23, 2018)

@dpcoffin Yeah I got the manual; it's not super detailed from the looks of it, but feel free to PM your email so I can send it to you.

In addition, these videos may be (even more) useful: https://vimeo.com/studioweapon


----------



## ChazC (Jul 23, 2018)

Goddammit! I got my hopes up when I saw this thread pop back up from the abyss. I missed out on the deal & have been hoping it'll be repeated at some point.


----------



## alanb (Jul 23, 2018)

dpcoffin said:


> Did anyone ever get any manual for this?




The link to the manual is still on the VSTBuzz page (see the first post of this thread).


----------



## VSTBuzz (Jul 24, 2018)

dpcoffin said:


> Did anyone ever get any manual for this?


 
Hi there! Everyone who ordered this at the time should have got a download link to the manual in their account automatically. If not let us know at [email protected] and we'll make sure it's added to your account straight away.

Alternatively just use the download link from the original deal page as pointed out by alanb above: http://bit.ly/1MoDpDR


----------

